# Aux zu USB am Autoradio



## 16Blue89 (18. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Da ich an meinem Autoradio nur einen 3,5mm Aux Anschluss habe und meine Musik gern über USB hören möchte,hab ich mir jetzt ein Aux zu USb Kabel gekauft. Leider funktioniert dies nicht wenn ich mein Usb Stick an das Kabel stecke und dann das Kabel an den  3,5mm Aux anschluss anschliesse. wer kann mir hier seine Hilfe anbieten ?


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Januar 2015)

Rein passiv klappt das nicht, da digitales USB erst in analoges Aux gewandelt werden muss. Wenn es keinen Anschluss für 12V hat, dann ist es das falsche. 
Mach mal ein Bild von dem gekauften Teil, bzw. einen Link davon.


----------



## 16Blue89 (18. Januar 2015)

Jo hier erstmal der Link zum Kabel:3.5mm Auto AUX Audio Plug zu USB 2.0 Buchse Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Das geht so nicht, außer du hast eine ganz bestimmte Art von AUX-Eingang. Denn bei einer normalen AUX-Buchse kommen lediglich analoge Soundinfos rein, die du Zb per Kopfhörerausgang eines Handys oder MP3-Players da reinschickst. Analoger Sound sind vereinfacht gesagt einfach nur Stromschwankungen, und je nach dem, wie der Strom schwankt, bewegen sich später die Lautsprechermembranen, die den Ton erzeugen. USB aber ist eine Datenschnittstelle - da kann man erst mal nur Daten senden, und ein reiner USB-Datenstick kann ja noch nicht mal "senden", sondern du kannst nur mit einem Gerät, das selber USB hat, auf dessen Daten zugreifen.


In der Beschreibung steht auch, dass es nur für Autoradios mit aktivem AUX-Decoder geht, und zudem auch nicht Mal für alle MP3-Player / Sticks. Hat Dein Radio überhaupt so was? Kann Dein Radio denn wenigstens MP3 von einer Daten-CD abspielen? Also wirklich MP3s - nicht eine "Audio-CD", für die Du am PC MP3-Files als Basis genommen hast?

An sich wäre es einfacher, wenn Du Dir einen MP3-Player holst und denn dann da anschließt. Ich persönlich hab noch nie von einem "aktiven AUX Decoder" gehört, kann gut sein, dass das was ganz seltenes ist... ^^


----------



## alfalfa (18. Januar 2015)

Als ich mich ebenso fragte, wie das funktionieren soll, fiel mir spontan dieser Gardena zu 220 V Adapter ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 16Blue89 (19. Januar 2015)

Ja mein Autoradio spielt Mp3s von einer Daten CD ab


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Ja mein Autoradio spielt Mp3s von einer Daten CD ab



Okay, dann kann das Radio schon Mal zumindest MP3 "erkennen". Trotzdem ist dann noch die Frage, ob es einen aktiven AUX Decoder hat. Findest Du dazu eine Info? Wenn du da nix findest, hat es das sicher nicht.


----------



## 16Blue89 (19. Januar 2015)

Jo muss mal schauen ob ich da nochne Info über das Radio finde


----------

